# Page 1 & 2 of Santa Stocking Instructions



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Several of you have asked me for a copy of the Santa Stocking pictured as my Avatar. I have reworked the pattern and scanned it into my computer. I would like to try posting it but I am seeing I can only post 3 things below so I am going to post basic information about the stocking and see if you all can get it and download it. If this works I will proceed with more of it. I am also going to download the graph. 

I am a novice when it comes to scanning but I sent an email to myself with the scanned bits and it worked and it is currently out there to two people who asked for the pattern so I have my fingers crossed this will work!

Optimistically waiting to hear from you.
Char


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks, Char, for sharing this pattern information. I just finished 3 of this design for a family that has 4 generations hanging this stocking every year. The original knitter is long gone, but I've continued their tradition by knitting stockings for the new in-laws and grandchildren. My only complaint is that the old ones have the names added in back stitch embroidery & that's what they want on the new ones---ugh, I hate to back stitch on a stretchy background!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

The basic instructions and graph came through just fine. Thank you.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

That is great. Some one else couldn't open the graph.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I will see if I can send 1 pages of the instructions out at the same time.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Charann102 said:


> Several of you have asked me for a copy of the Santa Stocking pictured as my Avatar. I have reworked the pattern and scanned it into my computer. I would like to try posting it but I am seeing I can only post 3 things below so I am going to post basic information about the stocking and see if you all can get it and download it. If this works I will proceed with more of it. I am also going to download the graph.
> 
> I am a novice when it comes to scanning but I sent an email to myself with the scanned bits and it worked and it is currently out there to two people who asked for the pattern so I have my fingers crossed this will work!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. 
The download won't open. What format is it in.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Thankx - I think I got it.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Charann102 said:


> I will see if I can send 1 pages of the instructions out at the same time.


Thanks so much!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

How wonderful!! I made some of these from kits many many years ago. The first one went to a kid who is now almost 50 yrs. old :-D 
So happy to have the pattern again (long lost somewhere in a move). :thumbup: 
Thank you ooodles.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Check another of my posts that is titled something like pages 1 or pages 1 & 2. The whole thing is there.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Is that a picture of one in profile picture. Your from Hershey, PA. One of my favorate places! :thumbup:


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes the pattern is for the stocking avatar. Hershey IS a nice place. I'm glad you've visited here.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-305042-1.html

"other" post


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

where did this pattern come from? Is it a free pattern someplace?


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

The pattern came from a kit many years ago - Fleisher kit #562 but it is no longer available.so many people like it that I shared it for free here. I did make some minor changes to it. I also did a lot of research on copyright issues.


----------



## elliebe (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks so much


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Charann102 said:


> Check another of my posts that is titled something like pages 1 or pages 1 & 2. The whole thing is there.


Thank you


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you, Char, for providing the complete pattern. I wish I'd had it a few weeks ago when I started the last 3 from my pitiful ancient chart. I modify the pattern to do the foot in the round after the leg is completed. I've printed your pattern & placed it in front of my old one in my binder.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks x


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's pretty, thanks so much :thumbup:


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. I have wanted it for years. You have given us all a very nice Christmas/holiday gift.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. It is a very nice stocking.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you soooooo much, plan on using this for next years Christmas gift-going to start in January 2015. Merry Christmas


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Charann102 said:


> That is great. Some one else couldn't open the graph.


I don't even see the graph, and I had to copy and paste to a Word doc to download the first page. Is that what everyone else is doing? Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## pussy (Dec 11, 2013)

This is the one I knitted for my grandson. I backstitched the name Pyper then threaded yarn through the back stitch to bulk up the lettering which makes it look better.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you very much for the pattern Char! That was really sweet of you to share. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

You are very welcome.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing your pattern. You put a lot of effort into writing it out for us. I'll be making some for next year. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for what you have shown. Would appreciate if you could provide the whole stocking instructions. Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much, everything came out clear, just need to print.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the instructions, I will have to wait to print it as my red ink ran out (darn it).


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, I would love the pattern if you don't mind Thank you!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

sundrop016 said:


> Hi, I would love the pattern if you don't mind Thank you!


it's been posted here, all you have to do is print it out


----------



## slusnia (Aug 24, 2011)

I made a PDF of the pattern from the images -- perhaps easier to use. Enjoy!


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

That was very smart of you Thank you!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you!! I guess I better start on this in Jan. 2015. I see we are almost neighbors. Do you knit with any groups in the area?


----------



## Barbara Lynn (Jan 10, 2015)

I can open the 1st page; but cannot show 2nd page of Santa Stocking Instructions. I am definitely not an expert using laptop. Sorry. And I haven't found the Browse button either. The Santa Stocking is great for my newest great granddaughter. Hope I can download all of instructions and print pages. I can print. :shock:


----------



## tinkercat (Oct 21, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Lynn (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you! I believe I now have complete set of instructions. ;-)


----------



## Dt72879 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looking for crochet pattern for small to medium dog sweater. Can you help me please?


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

A thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity! I have been searching for one.


----------

